# No Idea



## Skylinemp4 (Mar 28, 2013)

Bought this cichlid from petco, and I have no idea what it is. Anyone mind helping me out, so I know what it's potential is. I've never seen anything like this.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

seems to be a hormoned mass market "Red Peacock" of unknown heritage. if not that, just one of the hybrid "peacocks" that are commonly hormoned. Trade names vary and don't really mean all that much.


----------



## Skylinemp4 (Mar 28, 2013)

What does hormoned mean? Just on a certain diet to show color temporarily to make it look more attractive to buy?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Skylinemp4 said:


> What does hormoned mean? Just on a certain diet to show color temporarily to make it look more attractive to buy?


Generaly fed food with steroids in it. I once found the US paitent on the stuff. Funny enough its illegal to use it in many places but very hard to prove one way or another (esp on man made varieties where there is no norm to judge em against) and nothing to stop folk importing stuff already treated/fed. Its believed it can caurse long term damage, esp to females. Though not much published evidence either way. Kind of used as it makes em grow faster and with larger fins and all colour up as if adult males.

I understand it was first used to Id WC Malawis and now less than honest folk use it for a quick profit.
Quite separate from colour feeding which is quite inocuous in comparison.

All the best James


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

Here's a before/after of an obviously hormoned OB peacock I bought on an impulse from Petco just to get a splash of red in my tank. I knew it was a gamble when I bought her (ended up being a female) but I guess $13 wasn't too painful of a lesson.


----------



## Skylinemp4 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ahh Ok I see. Hopefully this doesn't happen to me Lol. I buy all my fish from Petco since there's not any real local fish stores near by, and I haven't really looked into online ordering. I buy the fish pretty much just depending on their color, so I have a nice bright tank filled with color, also trying my best to do a good mixture of species, and male to female ratio.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Might be worth a road trip to San Diego. There must be some good aquarium stores there.


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

There's a great place for cichlids in SD. PM if you want the name. You have to compare the cost of shipping vs. the cost of gas to and from SD.


----------



## Skylinemp4 (Mar 28, 2013)

Shipping would probably be cheaper, but not as nice on the fish I'm sure. I have looked into a few stores out in SD, but it's kind of a gamble to drive out there just to not find what I am looking for. Probably best to stop by when I'm visiting out there sometime.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

If no good local breeders. (Check out your local cichlid club/s)? If no then I guess shipping would be a better option than a long drive and poss disapointment. Esp if your new and do not know good from bad cichlids.
Any other local cichlid keepers? If so you could double or tripple up etc on an order to keep costs down.

All the best James


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

I live in Southern California as well and I have found some really good fish from breeders on Craigslist and there are a couple really great lfs that specialize in Cichlids in (Lakewood and El Segundo) if you don't mind the drive they are well worth it. You can PM me and I can give you the names of the stores and a great lead on a cichlid supplier in Moreno Valley.


----------



## Skylinemp4 (Mar 28, 2013)

Moreno Valley would be great that's actually where my family lives. I'm in the military and stationed in El Centro, and I visit Moreno Valley quite often.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Skylinemp4 said:


> Moreno Valley would be great that's actually where my family lives. I'm in the military and stationed in El Centro, and I visit Moreno Valley quite often.


I sent you a PM with the contact information. You will not be disappointed! I only wish I lived closer, I would probably buy all my fish from this guy.


----------

